# Ranger Rendezvous starts Monday



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Ranger Rendezvous starts Monday*

*More than 1,000 Rangers from the 75th to take part*

BY MICK WALSH
mwalsh@ledger-enquirer.com
--*--
Few things are bigger in the U.S. Army Ranger community than the series of events that occur at Fort Benning every other year.
The Ranger Rendezvous, which starts Monday with a mass parachute jump, brings together more than 1,000 Rangers from the three battalions of the *75th Ranger Regiment* for a week that includes Hall of Fame induction and regimental change of command ceremonies.
First things first: It's traditional for the Rangers, dressed in combat gear, to conduct a mass tactical airborne operation at the Fryar Drop Zone in Russell County. The public is invited to see the action unfold at 5 p.m. on Monday.
Tuesday is set aside for gamesmanship.
They'll start early with a fitness run of three miles on the post at 6 a.m.
From there, it's off to the ranges for a stress-shoot training obstacle, an event that tests the Rangers on their combat skills including marksmanship and clearing obstacles. That action starts at 10.
Going on at the same time, also at different locations on post, will be a variety of athletic competitions, including combatives, boxing, football, softball and tug-of-war.
Visitors to post are invited to an open house at the 3rd Battalion, *75th Ranger Regiment* area. That runs from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m.
Perhaps the highlight of the week's activities comes on Wednesday when the regiment honors its distinguished and honorary members at a 10:30 a.m. ceremony at Infantry Hall. That afternoon, at 1:30, comes the Hall of Fame induction ceremony, also in Infantry Hall.
The Rendezvous concludes Thursday evening on York Field in front of the Infantry Center when Col. Richard D. Clarke assumes command of the regiment from Col. Paul J. LaCamera. Clarke is a former 1st Battalion commander.


----------



## Looon (Aug 3, 2007)

I wanted to go so bad, but Im moving.:) Half of 2nd plt from my time are going to be there. That I know of, anyway. More are probably attending.:cool:

I hope the jump goes off without any injuries.:)


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 3, 2007)

> hope the jump goes off without any injuries.


Me too. Hope all who attend have a good time and don't get into too much trouble!


----------



## Centermass (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm going, but I'll be missing half of it as I won't be getting there until Wed pm. 

My Ranger buddy is flying from WA to Hartsfield in Atl and I gotta put the brakes on there to pick him up before slinging booze at the end of the 185 beeline. 

Blackmail pics to be posted soon.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 3, 2007)

Last I heard EAT was going...not positive.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 12, 2007)

I just got back and should have some pics up shortly. 

If you have never attended a Rendezvous, you need to make plans and attend the next in 2009. 

It was an absolute hoot. Met up with Ranger Buddies I hadn't seen in almost 20 years. 

Rangers from WWII, RICA, 5307th, RVN, Old scrollers and Regiment were all  represented. The booze flowed, and so did the people and the stories. 

Had a great trip and will definitely be at the next one as well. 

RLTW,

CM


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad you had a good time CM, looking forward to some pictures!  And some stories...


----------



## elle (Aug 13, 2007)

Centermass said:


> I just got back and should have some pics up shortly.
> 
> If you have never attended a Rendezvous, you need to make plans and attend the next in 2009.
> 
> ...



You remembered your camera!!

I've spoken to a couple of folks who attended and it sounded like it was one helluva good time.  Looking forward to a few stories and evidence...er, rather pictures.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 15, 2007)

elle said:


> You remembered your camera!!



Yes Mom.......I remembered my camera (and my toothbrush for my one tooth as well  )


----------

